# Who would and who would not buy another Cruze and why?



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Apart from needing a different size or type of vehicle I believe this is a chance to find out how people feel about their car warts and all.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My car has been flawless. It does everything I ask and gets great mileage doing so. My only gripe with it is its 0-60, I find it to be lacking. With a tune I've been told this can be remedied. I tell everyone I know to buy a cruze. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yes I would buy another one read on: Both have been faultless and FWIW, I am on my second one. Different trim and year tho. My first was a 2011 LS(totaled) 2nd(2012 Eco). No problem with either except maybe I have the wrong expectations out of my Eco(MPG wise) since I live in a very hilly area and most all my travels are city driving. My biggest turn off is the "lack of real estate" in the back seat. I have considered a 2015, a couple of reasons: Overall I like the car and see if the MPG would be more as expected if I were to buy a 2LT and not have an entirely black interior like mine. As long as it is a manual tranny. Yes I would probably buy another one.


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

My Cruze has been faultless so far (touch wood). Very happy with the car and would definitely consider another but that may depend on the new look. The 1.6 turbo engine and re-tuned suspension for Australian roads makes this car an excellent drive.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The only issue I have had in two and a half years has been the front rotors were of a poor quality metal and this has been resolved, but not by the dealer. While 10km per hundred litres may seem poor (23 US mpg), with mostly cold engine and stop start commuting I find it reasonable. On the highway 42 mpg is normal. All of these figures are with automatic a/c on 100% of the time.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd certainly would buy another Cruze but I think I would buy a diesel if I had a choice.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I haven't had my Cruze long enough to judge long term reliability, but I can definitely say it is a much more solid built car than my Cobalt was. So far I have had the Cruze 4 months and just under 5000 miles, I really like the car and it has had zero issues to date. I would buy again.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

should have made this a poll thread. be easier to see the spread.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Problem with polls is if you use the app you can't vote


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

I would for sure buy a newer cruze,as my 2012 was built before mylink,and the newer models have the touch screen.
also I would buy one with the rs option,with sunroof,backup camera,and the 1.4 litre turbo/auto


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

I would definitely buy another cruze! I would probably go the diesel route this time though.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Assuming I had to replace my car as the result of an accident or something similar, I would definitely get another Cruze! I would not get another one just for the sake of "upgrading" though, the middle trim levels have been decontented too much since 2011. Main reasons I would get another: 1. it's a very reliable car, no mechanical problems. 2. FUN to drive, responsive steering especially. 3. No serious gripes after nearly 4 years of ownership.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I love my Cruze but it is a bit small on the inside and could use some more power (stock). 

I plan to keep it a while, but if I needed a new car, I would consider a 2017/18 Cruze as both of those complaints should be addressed with the redesign. I refuse to buy first year vehicles ever again.

If I had to buy another car right now, I'm not sure.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

3 Years at 53,000 miles and runs like it's brand new.

Would def consider another one.


----------



## audiophile64 (Apr 16, 2011)

I was at dealership getting dent removed from my rear door on my 2014 Black Granite Cruze LTZ and I noticed they had that new TRAX LTZ on the showroom floor looked pretty decent for small suv.I would condsider it for my next vehicle if it wasnt for that goofy motorcycle style single dial.It just doesnt fit with the TRAX in my opinion.My biggest decision will be whether to buy my car out at the end of the lease or just lease another LTZ.The one I have now is fully loaded and no problems in 6000 miles so far,so I might just keep ithave to see what the payments would be from ALLY Bank versus the lease payments on a new one


----------



## audiophile64 (Apr 16, 2011)

My only complaints with the Cruze would be better mileage(only getting 24.8 mpg) and better power along with some minor fixes like could we get a glovebox light,one touch up and down on all 4 doors,and a lumbar support on the power seat and passenger should also get power seats,all of these should be included on the top LTZ at least.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

If I had to do it all over again, I would have waited a year and bought my same exact car as a 2014. Better incentives, fewer recall items, 2014 ECU calibration, no HVAC grease smell issues. I love my 2013 and plan to keep it a long time, but hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

46,400 miles. Would definitely do it again.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I took a chance starting this thread and I feel that the amount of positive feedback shows that the negatives on this forum are simply that people with problems are more vocal than those that are content with their vehicles.


----------



## Pajoas (Jul 24, 2013)

nope my first chev in years and probably my last. Every problem that can be had I've had 30,000 km on car .. Bluetooth died, break recall, waterpump recall, airbag recall, transmission seal leak, steering shot, anti freeze leak, battery cable recall, emissions won't pass, there's a few more problems but just can't remember them off the top of my head. Even the service dept said them cars were a nightmare and the cruze is rated one of the worst used cars on the market to buy.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The cruze does what it was intended for and does it extremely well. There will always be lemons no matter which make/model. I feel that for the most part owners are happy with the cruze, and their sales numbers represent that. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Pajoas said:


> nope my first chev in years and probably my last. Every problem that can be had I've had 30,000 km on car .. Bluetooth died, break recall, waterpump recall, airbag recall, transmission seal leak, steering shot, anti freeze leak, battery cable recall, emissions won't pass, there's a few more problems but just can't remember them off the top of my head. Even the service dept said them cars were a nightmare and the cruze is rated one of the worst used cars on the market to buy.



That's In Canada ! Down here they are even worse to listen to ....


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

I'm already on my 2nd... Traded a 2011 ECO 6MT for a 2014 Diesel. No problems to report yet for either car and I drive 5,000 km/month


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Turbodsl Cruze said:


> I'm already on my 2nd... Traded a 2011 ECO 6MT for a 2014 Diesel. No problems to report yet for either car and I drive 5,000 km/month
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Do you regret leaving the Eco? Or was it a much needed improvement?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Some of the problems with this generation cruze would have to be fixed before I would consider buying another one. 

1. Takes way to long to get heat in winter
2. Antifreeze loss
3. Very slow 0-60 times(almost as slow as a prius C)
4. Poor FM radio reception
5. Front seats could be more comfortable
6. Noisy suspension
7. MPG - Gets as bad of MPG in stop and go traffic as a much larger car/truck. Worse than ALL competitors cars(city MPG).


----------



## machinist25 (Nov 10, 2014)

2012 Eco MT with 27k miles. I can't speak for reliability yet but have had no issues. The manual trans is fun to use and I love the low end torque.

I have no problem keeping up with traffic in town or highway. If I wanted a car that was larger and/or faster, I wouldn't have bought a compact sedan.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> 7. MPG - Gets as bad of MPG in stop and go traffic as a much larger car/truck. Worse than ALL competitors cars(city MPG).


It does? This is practically all I drive in all the time. My tank is sitting at 27.3 MPG - entirely short/city trips and is usually over 30 in summer months (see my Fuelly). Our 2012 automatic/midsized sedan is usually at least 5 mpg behind my car in any similar driving.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If I had to buy another it would be a 14 2LT fully loaded RS manual with LTZ wheel and handles swap. If I had to go larger then used ATS would kinda be it.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I've only had my Cruze Diesel for two months. But I have never even had second thoughts of buying it VS the much more expensive Impalla LTZ, Camarro SS or Buick Regal GS I really wanted. (Wasn't an issue of being able to afford any of them) This was the most practical for the price of all of them.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm surprised how many complaints about space that I see on the forums. I have 2 kids car seats in the back, a stroller and all the little things that go along with that. I can still fit 3 weeks of groceries in the trunk with the stroller no problem. The smaller front seats are great, they fit normal sized people like myself better than any car I've had before. I can corner without having to brace myself on the centre console and the door. I've even gone camping for 5 days with the woman, both kids, all the gear and firewood in the trunk and had my kayak on the roof rack without compressing the suspension. Much.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Would and did! I traded my 2011 for a 2013. I know the car has had a few problems, my biggest complaint has been the water pump but despite the few problems I've had I still love the car! Its fun to drive, beautiful and I love the options. My wife and I drove every competitor. we liked and still like the Cruze better than any of them.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

i would buy another cruze, if it was electric. i want to eventually replace this cruze with a tesla, but if GM comes out with the eCruze, i would think about it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would buy another ECO MT. I enjoy driving a manual and the fuel economy. The CTD only coming in automatic and having no space for a spare tire remove it from consideration for me. As for city MPG I easily get 33-35 MPG in the city.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Probably - but would wait for the 2016+ model with the more powerful engine and lower weight. Very happy with what I am driving now.


----------



## machinist25 (Nov 10, 2014)

S-Fitz said:


> I'm surprised how many complaints about space that I see on the forums. I have 2 kids car seats in the back, a stroller and all the little things that go along with that. I can still fit 3 weeks of groceries in the trunk with the stroller no problem. The smaller front seats are great, they fit normal sized people like myself better than any car I've had before. I can corner without having to brace myself on the centre console and the door. I've even gone camping for 5 days with the woman, both kids, all the gear and firewood in the trunk and had my kayak on the roof rack without compressing the suspension. Much.


The trunk in the cruze is a great size. I moved from PA to NC and surprised everybody with how much that trunk fit.

Fuel economy on the Eco is top notch. I'm 70% city driving and easily get 35mpg average in the Raleigh suburbs. It's all about driving habits but the 1.4 is pretty efficient.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

I absolutely would get another ECO mt! Excellent mpg (41+) and fun to drive. I would not consider any other trim though.


----------



## Stingray1974 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have 2012 Cruze and like the car but not the problems and lack of help from GM to resolve the problems or even help me get into a new Cruze without problem. I have inside and outside Coolant smell and leakage that dealer admits but cannot find. We cannot drive car in the winter because of odor with heater on. Two dealers have had the car for repair 7 times for over 20 days. It is currently at dealer. My car only has 33,000 miles. They wanted me to pay $9500 for new one. Dealer is trying to help and down to $7500. I can't seem to get good response or help from GM. I even wrote letter to Alicia Boiler Davis, GM's VP of Global Customer Experience. I have bought many new GM cars and trucks and currently own four. If GM doesn't support their customers then I will go to Honda and Ford. What do you think?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stingray1974 said:


> I have 2012 Cruze and like the car but not the problems and lack of help from GM to resolve the problems or even help me get into a new Cruze without problem. I have inside and outside Coolant smell and leakage that dealer admits but cannot find. We cannot drive car in the winter because of odor with heater on. Two dealers have had the car for repair 7 times for over 20 days. It is currently at dealer. My car only has 33,000 miles. They wanted me to pay $9500 for new one. Dealer is trying to help and down to $7500. I can't seem to get good response or help from GM. I even wrote letter to Alicia Boiler Davis, GM's VP of Global Customer Experience. I have bought many new GM cars and trucks and currently own four. If GM doesn't support their customers then I will go to Honda and Ford. What do you think?


Print the first page of the stuck thread on Cabin Odors and Resolutions. Your heater related stench is the HVAC duct. While the dash is apart to replace that the tech can do a detailed visual inspection to verify there are no leaks in the cabin heater core.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd definitely buy another Cruze. The only thing I would do differently is at least take a gas one for a test drive. If I did decide to go with the gas one it'd be a fully loaded 2LT with a manual transmission. If I decided on another diesel, I would get it fully loaded just like mine is. Although, if they offered a manual transmission, I'd probably take a diesel with the manual  . I love my Cruze though. By far the favourite car I have ever owned.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Had a 2012 Eco manual and loved it! Traded it for a 2013 Volt, but to this day, miss the Cruze from time to time because I'm the type that likes to shift my own gears for one. For another, in the summer time while driving "conservatively" I could easily get over 45 mpg average per tank! Best I ever got on a trip home from work (61 miles) was 62.7 mpg! I've tried to talk my wife into purchasing another one, but after purchasing a Cadillac Escalade ESV ... it's going to be awhile but at some point, we WILL own another one


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure posted this in the wrong page, on a leather steering wheel. So editing it.

Cruze is okay as a two passenger vehicle with just a wife. Pain in the butt for trying to put baby car seats in the back. Nice handling car, quiet, decent fuel economy. Really not that much rear seat legroom for full size adults. 

Sure wouldn't buy a new 2LT, only available with an AT now, hate AT's, also hate touch screens.

Sure getting a lot of mail from GM lately to buy a pickup, another completely worthless vehicle. Can't even lay a 4 by 8 piece of plywood there, worthless of groceries, and sure can't put kids bact there. Certainly don't want to carry brush, blackdirt, or landscape rocks. Made my own trailer on a 5,000 pound old boat trailer with a tilt bed on it, serves me very well. Used pressure treated plywood, made this over 30 years ago, and just hose it down once in a while. Would spend hours cleaing up a pickup.

Yeah can get a topper, but then would have groceries scattered all over the place. For 4WD and big tires, with extremely poor fuel economy, an SUV would be a far better choice. With a trailer hitch on it. 

Ha, would trade my Cruze for an instant for an Italian Ford C-Max, had a six speed manual, 50+ mpg diesel, not much larger than the Cruze, but could carry a full seven passengers. Kids, new T&C can't even do that, only six passengers, then he is going broke at the gas station. Would even be better if GM made a vehicle like this. Really haven't gotten along very well with Fords since a 1948 Ford coupe. 

But would need something like a 1976 Olds to pull my trailer, was rated as one of the best towing vehicles by Trailer Life. 92 DeVille was not so bad either with a class II hitch, so why did I get rid of it?

Not sure what kind of vehicle I would buy today, been looking, nothing seems worth a darn. Would prefer a pre OBD II vehicle, least I can do anything on cars like this. Unless they would put firmware on the net, hate being dependent on a dealer.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I would not, because I'm the type that wants something different, I like how it drives and how quiet it is. I like the front seat legroom, and the gas mpg. But, when I replace it, it will probably be time for a sportier car (Challenger, etc)


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

NickD said:


> Ha, purchased a brand new car in 1965 and got in with a screwdriver in my back pocket. I don't do this anymore.


*You don't do what anymore Nick? *Buy a brand new car or put a screwdriver in your back pocket? Betcha back in the day when you were a handsome single lad the ladies used to ask, "Nick, is that a screwdriver in your pants or are you just happy to see me?"

Anyway, I love reading your war stories. Even though you're there and I'm here, every time I read one of your posts I feel like I'm visiting with a favorite uncle who enjoys sharing a lifetime of lessons learned and hard-won wisdom along with the do-bees and don't-bees of life in the hope they'll come in handy someday to help save my sorry butt.

Uncle Nick, you are a CruzeTALK treasure. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

money_man said:


> Do you regret leaving the Eco? Or was it a much needed improvement?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


The diesel is a great car for my needs. I do 90% highway so the economy is great. I do miss a manual transmission though.... The diesel does have a few perks I like that the ECO didn't such as remote start and heated seats. Perfect on cold mornings


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Based on my experience with my particular Cruze, not only would I never buy another Cruze, I will never buy any GM product.Not sure what is worse, my car or GM's attitude toward a customer who has serious ongoing safety and mechanical issues with their vehicle.

Sadly, nothing with GM has changed. Ultimately they will pay the price for what they do to their customers. Next time, hopefully, nobody has to bail this company out.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Colt45 said:


> Based on my experience with my particular Cruze, not only would I never buy another Cruze, I will never buy any GM product.Not sure what is worse, my car or GM's attitude toward a customer who has serious ongoing safety and mechanical issues with their vehicle.
> 
> Sadly, nothing with GM has changed. Ultimately they will pay the price for what they do to their customers. Next time, hopefully, nobody has to bail this company out.


Can certainly share your feelings on this issue, in particular with my two GM dealers in town. But found a good one 12 miles north of me.

One advantage of a Chevy, lots of dealers. Friend has a Subaru, nearest dealer is 40 miles away and not worth a darn, Next nearest one is 125 miles away. Kind of inconvenient.


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

NickD said:


> Can certainly share your feelings on this issue, in particular with my two GM dealers in town. But found a good one 12 miles north of me.
> 
> One advantage of a Chevy, lots of dealers. Friend has a Subaru, nearest dealer is 40 miles away and not worth a darn, Next nearest one is 125 miles away. Kind of inconvenient.


For sure, all dealers are not created equal. In Canada the situation is getting worse as we have mostly conglomerate style dealers that are scooping up, and ruining, the independents.

My dealer is awesome and one of the best in the country. I have bought several cars from them and they have always treated me fairly. I have sent may people there and they are all satisfied. My issue is with GM and their lack of respect for customers when they have a legitimate issue with their faulty products.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I love my Cruze but it is a bit small on the inside and could use some more power (stock).
> 
> I plan to keep it a while, but if I needed a new car, I would consider a 2017/18 Cruze as both of those complaints should be addressed with the redesign. I refuse to buy first year vehicles ever again.
> 
> If I had to buy another car right now, I'm not sure.


2011 model is already an update elsewhere as Australia has had the Cruze including a diesel since 2009.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i go back and forth on the new car/used car thing...first new car in 20yrs, i dont like spending my money

on the months that i feel ok aboot buying a new car, id buy the cruze again

on the months that i feel not ok aboot buying a new car, id buy something else older and less expensive


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I would not. Two major things why:

1. No active cruse control. This is relatively new to the market; however it is available on a lot of mass market vehicles now (Subaru Forester and Mazda 3 for example). I-10 to LA would be so easy if the car kept the lane and distance to the car in front set for me.

2. Not off-road enough. More of a personal thing, I did not expect to do as much camping as I have when I bought the car, and I've never lived in a state with mountains before. I would probably select the Forester if buying new or the Honda Element if buying used.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

While I would buy another Cruze I doubt that I will. I think I'll be going back to Subaru as I really like the Outback.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Most likely, but only the ECO version with a manual trans. Only things that annoy me is NO heated seats, lumbar support or remote start? why. When you live in climates with negative temps and you're paying 20k+ for a brand new car I think it should be standard. This is more of a personal thing of course. 

If I wasn't buying an ECO version, I would most likely go with a new golf TSI or TDI. The TSI has larger engine, makes more power and gets 37 on the highway and when tuned they make MORE power than the GTI. Fit and finish on the new golfs is also superior to the Cruzes, almost everything on the interior is soft to touch.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I would buy another for sure. But, if I had to do it over, I would have waited a few more months and gotten one of the newer Malibu's with the 2.0l turbo in it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dvan5693 said:


> Most likely, but only the ECO version with a manual trans. Only things that annoy me is NO heated seats, lumbar support or remote start? why. When you live in climates with negative temps and you're paying 20k+ for a brand new car I think it should be standard.


Remote start + manual trans is rare even for aftermarket. Remember using remote start with a manual would require you to leave the car in neutral with parking brake set, which I bet most would not remember to do. 

I have remote start with my auto, its useless on this car for warming it up. Even if you let it run for 10 minutes it will not have generated any significant heat, the car warms up 1000X faster driving it.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I would consider purchasing another eco because I'm in love with my current eco. I would be more inclined to purchase a diesel manual if gm ever decides to release them.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd do it over again, and I'd surely get an Eco MT again too.

My car hasn't been perfect, but for someone "handy" and who considers cars a hobby, it has been an interesting experience. I sympathize with anyone who is at the mercy of a poorly run dealership service dept.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

I got a Cruze LTZ w. the Sun/Sound/Sport package because I'll be driving quite a few miles the next couple of years and wanted something I could be comfortable in for 4+ hours while getting decent highway mileage. An ECO LTZ MT would have been perfect, but obviously that wasn't available. I would buy a Cruze again (especially with the same discounts I got at the end of the model year), but I plan to keep this one until my needs change and something more fun (maybe an ATS) is more appropriate.

Pro's: Comfort, technology, price, mileage - almost as comfortable as my wife's Regal but cheaper and better mileage
Cons: steering feel, power (fixed somewhat with tune), "fun"

I would definitely get it again but do have a complaint about the steering. It seems very vague, especially on the highway. It seems that the middle 1/2 inch of steering doesn't do much, and coupled with electric power steering that doesn't give good feedback to the steering wheel, this makes small corrections on the highway much more of an adventure than they should be.


----------



## cody6989 (Jan 24, 2015)

I would only buy a new cruze if they put a 2.0T diesel producing 200 hp. Right now the car is way under powered even for the RS, compared to other manufacturers. 
I just bought a kia forte ex cheaper then my cruze and it has more HP and torque stock,took 2k in mods to cruze to achieve the same hp.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cody6989 said:


> I would only buy a new cruze if they put a 2.0T diesel producing 200 hp. Right now the car is way under powered even for the RS, compared to other manufacturers.


I agree the cruze needs a more powerful engine option, but I doubt you are gonna see GM increase the diesel power output by 49HP. I would rather see GM put the new direct injection 1.6T engine in the cruze with 200HP. 

No reason the cruze should use the same small engines as the 400lb lighter sonic, at least without giving people the option for something more powerful. Heck even dodge offers a 2.4L in their Dart.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

det said:


> I would definitely get it again but do have a complaint about the steering. It seems very vague, especially on the highway. It seems that the middle 1/2 inch of steering doesn't do much, and coupled with electric power steering that doesn't give good feedback to the steering wheel, this makes small corrections on the highway much more of an adventure than they should be.


Let your dealership know. This is Special Coverage 14232.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

I get bored of a car after a certain amound of years, but Im loving the MPG and the noise my turbo makes.... soooooo it's tough to leave any time soon, but I dont think I'll get another because A) They wont be in production any more and B) I want a truck next.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I would definitely buy another. It's exactly what I wanted and even more than I expected. There are things I would change, but none of them are deal breakers. I recommend the Cruze to anyone interested. My friends usually want me to drive because they also like riding in my Cruze.


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

Aussie said:


> The only issue I have had in two and a half years has been the front rotors were of a poor quality metal and this has been resolved, but not by the dealer. While 10km per hundred litres may seem poor (23 US mpg), with mostly cold engine and stop start commuting I find it reasonable. On the highway 42 mpg is normal. All of these figures are with automatic a/c on 100% of the time.


well that is bad news for all us sri/v/z 1.6 turbo owners,looks like we will have to factor in the cost of new disc rotors sometime in the future, because it has the same brake rotors as the diesel.:sad:


----------



## cody6989 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yea I saw kia has a 1.6 T in there forte. **** honda is direct injection running 201 hp no mods, so i dont know what is wrong with chevy putting these small engines in.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

cody6989 said:


> Yea I saw kia has a 1.6 T in there forte. **** honda is direct injection running 201 hp no mods, so i dont know what is wrong with chevy putting these small engines in.


The problem isn't with the small engines, it's that they don't offer a performance model with a larger engine. 

Why they offer a Verano Turbo with the 2.0T/6MT and no equivalent Cruze model is beyond me...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

det said:


> I would definitely get it again but do have a complaint about the steering. It seems very vague, especially on the highway. It seems that the middle 1/2 inch of steering doesn't do much, and coupled with electric power steering that doesn't give good feedback to the steering wheel, this makes small corrections on the highway much more of an adventure than they should be.





obermd said:


> Let your dealership know. This is Special Coverage 14232.


det, if you think that what you're describing doesn't have to do with the sticking issue that obermd has pointed out, you can try to make an adjustment to the toe setting of the front suspension. "Toe" refers to how far from "straight ahead" your wheels are pointing when driving straight.

If your car has excessive toe-in, that can lead to a numb feeling on center and poor initial steering response. In extreme cases it will also lead to irregular tire wear, and places additional stress on suspension joints and wheel bearings.

Adjusting the toe so it is closer to neutral (minimum toe-in) can improve steering response on initial turn in, but as toe approaches zero the car will also have slightly less straight line stability and may require more steering correction on uneven roads or during cross winds. It's a tradeoff and a personal preference, something to look into if you're interested.

I set my toe as close to zero as posible. I'm used to the feel and prefer the way the car reacts to steering input. YMMV.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Remote start + manual trans is rare even for aftermarket. Remember using remote start with a manual would require you to leave the car in neutral with parking brake set, which I bet most would not remember to do.
> 
> I have remote start with my auto, its useless on this car for warming it up. Even if you let it run for 10 minutes it will not have generated any significant heat, the car warms up 1000X faster driving it.


Understandable however I can't defrost my windshield if I start my car and just head to work when its close to or below zero. Kinda hard to see through a frosted/iced windshield lol.


----------



## svincent (May 15, 2014)

I certainly would, but it would be a used one again. Those american cars loose so much value in 2 years... In 2014 I got a 2012 RS for 12K$ with 40000km and I feel I have a lot for that money.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

I don't think I would buy a Cruze again. I am pretty much done with GM and they are pretty much all I've owned since I've had a license. 

My Cruze is a 2013 2LT auto. I really wish I could've found a manual but there were none available and I wasn't willing to order and wait for one. I am also done with getting brand new cars because of the huge depreciation hit that they take and since there are a million Cruze's on the road that doesn't help things much at all. I've had a transmission leak, a coolant leak, and an oil leak since I've had it, only has 27k miles. There is a terrible vibration in the back seat area that the dealer is unable to locate and fix. I don't really get much enjoyment out of driving the Cruze. The auto trans is terrible, the power is non-existent, the steering feel is very numb, and the gas mileage isn't what I was hoping for. 

Oh and one thing I forgot to mention is it's very jerky on acceleration. While giving it gas it sometimes feels like it can't quite figure out what it wants to do. 

I'm not completely dissatisfied with the Cruze I just am ready to try something else.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

sublime1996525 said:


> I don't think I would buy a Cruze again. I am pretty much done with GM and they are pretty much all I've owned since I've had a license.
> 
> My Cruze is a 2013 2LT auto. I really wish I could've found a manual but there were none available and I wasn't willing to order and wait for one. I am also done with getting brand new cars because of the huge depreciation hit that they take and since there are a million Cruze's on the road that doesn't help things much at all. I've had a transmission leak, a coolant leak, and an oil leak since I've had it, only has 27k miles. There is a terrible vibration in the back seat area that the dealer is unable to locate and fix. I don't really get much enjoyment out of driving the Cruze. The auto trans is terrible, the power is non-existent, the steering feel is very numb, and the gas mileage isn't what I was hoping for.
> 
> ...


The Cruze is the first brand new car I have had in a long time and I now have it paid off and it is still under warranty. The front brake rotors are my only issue and I resolved that by going after market.
View attachment 131937
View attachment 131945


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

I wouldn't buy a gas Cruze again, only a Diesel. Cant get over how good the diesel really is.


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

I love my Cruze.. Definitely would buy another LTZ but if I had to replace it, I think I would buy a loaded Mazda 3 Hatch or a Subaru.. Which would be at the top of the list, AWD is just nice to have


----------



## MattMD (Jan 17, 2014)

I wouldn't be opposed to buying another Cruze, but I don't think I would buy a new one next time. It's been perfectly reliable(knock on wood!), and the only issue it has is how slow it is, haha. 
That being said, I'm probably going to get a hatchback as my next car. I'll likely end up with a GTI or Focus, but if the Cruze ends up offering a hatch on the next generation I'd definitely consider it.


----------



## tmburke (Nov 23, 2014)

I would buy another one. I'm torn between the convenience of auto and the fun of a manual transmission though. We have pretty decent traffic here and a lot of stop and go. I bought an LTZ and I love it. To date I've had zero problems with it, I only wish the glove box locked and that I didn't NEED a battery to open the doors/ trunk. All my friends love the car. My friend actually rented one when his other car was in the shop and that is why I bought a Cruze. I traded in my big ass F-150 and got this gas sipper. My favorite thing is how little you can change the car and make it look so much better.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Um, at risk of stating the obvious, you could unlock the door with the key cylinder.

As far as the trunk......I really wish it had a normal lock cylinder as well as the electronics it currently has.

Evidently, we are a minority though.

Rob


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Next DD will be one of the following:

- Focus RS, or possibly ST
- Volt
- Eco MT, with leather added of course.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would not buy another Cruze.

The last 5 years with GM cars has been about modding.

In November of 2009, picked up a Camaro SS to play with:









Then in November of 2011, I bought one of the very fist turbo Sonic LTs in the state:









Then traded them both in for the Diesel in October of 2013:









And while I love building these small cars (yes, the Camaro was small inside!) my gf and I just had a baby. Who would have thought that at the ripe old age of 43, I would be a new father again.

So I need room. Got my eye on that Diesel Colorado coming in 2016.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

This depends on if they beef up the HP in the future. While I'm happy with my Cruze (2014 1.4LT), I am also thinking about my next car which is a toss up between a Cruze or WRX.. their HP is greater and has the Turbo but also all have AWD which makes a big difference. I have driven through a few storms.. one this morning and had some hairy spots.. (using snow tires). If they improve on HP then most likely I would stick with it.. especially for the price.


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

NEVER !!!!!!!!

That is my answer .

2 cruzes in less than 3 years and only had troubles with my cars and the services I got from GM is not fantastic. Only going to buy a GM car-truck if they are going to sell me one for 100$ but if not NEVER i'm going back to them. My '14 cruze right now is a 3 years lease ( jan 2014) and i'm counting the days left to give my car back to them. 


The list of Why i'm not going to buy a cruze again is too long to talk about it

Some people love their cruzes and had no problems.. Happy for them but mine is just a piece of crap


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

skatchy said:


> NEVER !!!!!!!!
> 
> That is my answer .
> 
> ...


I'm truly sorry... have you spoken to our Chevy Customer Service member? They can really push for you.


----------



## 11CruzeLTZ (Jul 20, 2014)

I would have to say I would buy another one in the future if they add more hp and make the LTZ in a manual. My feelings are mixed though I am a Chevy and Subaru guy (traded in my old WRX for this Cruze LTZ). I live in NE Ohio and AWD is very nice to have thought the Cruze is fine in snow with snow tires (have Blizzak WS-80's) installed. Also keep in mind I have 2 2011 Cruze LTZ's one has had a lot of issues (mine) and my fiance's has been fine other then a steering wheel sqeak. 
Pros: I like the Heated seats, Navigation, and Remote start... better gas mileage then my old WRX can be a plus too. 

Cons: Gas mileage is not what I expected averaging between 22-24 mixed driving (about 60% city / 40% highway), Could use some pore power for lane changing (drivers in Ohio are stupid and don't like to let people onto the highway or over even if they are doing the speed limit on entry. I have had oil leaks ALL OVER my engine (only 37K :sad010: ). I have owned my car a total of like 6 months now and has had the water pump replaced, oil pan gasket replaced, oil filter housing gasket replaced, cam seals replaced, pcv hose replaced, turbo oil drain line replaced, valve cover gasket replaced, thermostat replaced, front engine cover gasket replaced, and now it has developed a weird like bad bearing feeling/sound when i turn (intermitten) not wheel bearing either. And I have had the car in the dealership for burning oil smells numerous times. (This was amended and I thank GM for their support on getting it resolved). All these issuse happened within my first 4k miles of owning the car!

Other then that I hope I don't have any further issues and the car has been very reliable. I think I will be looking into that new Canyon Diesel when it arrives though and I'll trade in my Silverado. Thanks for reading... end grip.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

After reading through the replies, I think what makes or breaks the Cruze ownership experience is dealership service departments. There are just too many GM service departments that either can't properly diagnose issues, can't properly fix issues, or just ignore customer complaints with a "Cannot duplicate" response. I think there would be a lot more happy Cruze owners out there if GM stepped in and improved the quality of their service departments.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> After reading through the replies, I think what makes or breaks the Cruze ownership experience is dealership service departments. There are just too many GM service departments that either can't properly diagnose issues, can't properly fix issues, or just ignore customer complaints with a "Cannot duplicate" response. I think there would be a lot more happy Cruze owners out there if GM stepped in and improved the quality of their service departments.


I quite agree. Plus, there is no way for a customer to determine if a given dealership service department is "good", since neither Chevrolet, nor GM, rate them so someone outside of the franchise organization can know (I tried to find out back in 2013). Thus, the customers are left to wander in the wilderness until they get lucky enough find a "good" service department. The ones that are unlucky, go to another brand and hope their luck is better.


----------



## 1SweetLTZ (Jan 15, 2015)

I love my Cruze.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> After reading through the replies, I think what makes or breaks the Cruze ownership experience is dealership service departments. There are just too many GM service departments that either can't properly diagnose issues, can't properly fix issues, or just ignore customer complaints with a "Cannot duplicate" response. I think there would be a lot more happy Cruze owners out there if GM stepped in and improved the quality of their service departments.


That is one of the reasons I never go back to a dealer no matter what make of car I have, once the warranty is over the dealer never sees me again as they are simply way overpriced for service work.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a Trusted Independent Mechanic that gets my business post warranty. Fortunately, I haven't needed warranty service since 1983 (other than the POS '86 Ford Custom Aerostar).


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Im on my 3rd one, they're alright 

I love it tuned. Ive had all 6speed manual Ecos.

Im also going to agree with BowtieGuy on post #82. The dealership has an incredibly hard time trying to diagnose issues with this car. Or any car for that matter. Where are the subject matter experts on these cars? Why do the Cruze enthusiasts know 20 times more than the dealership knows about the Cruze. Makes no sense. 

Its like the service dept isn't familiar with any of the service bulletins, nor do they care. I would like to just be able to walk into the dealership and say "Hey, Id like to get the double shot trunk release solenoid installed" and the service rep actually know what Im talking about. Or go to the parts dept and tell them I want a Z-Spec grille. When I go to talk to one of the service writers, I want them to know there are certain problems with the Cruze. Water pump, etc. Its sad we know more than anyone at the dealership.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> Im also going to agree with BowtieGuy on post #82. The dealership has an incredibly hard time trying to diagnose issues with this car. Or any car for that matter. Where are the subject matter experts on these cars? Why do the Cruze enthusiasts know 20 times more than the dealership knows about the Cruze. Makes no sense.
> 
> Its like the service dept isn't familiar with any of the service bulletins, nor do they care.


I agree. It's as if GM's service departments are clueless about the cars they are supposed to be experts on. And they expect you to pay inflated dealership prices after the warranty is up so they can play dunce? No thanks.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> I agree. It's as if GM's service departments are clueless about the cars they are supposed to be experts on. And they expect you to pay inflated dealership prices after the warranty is up so they can play dunce? No thanks.


I agree. Its so hard for me to believe that there are issue after issue with these cars, and you ask a service writer, whom sees probably 100 Cruzes a month, and has never heard of the steering wheel sticking, or the trunk opening on its own. Or that silly buzzing sound we hear under the hood when you turn the car off. Or the stumbling we feel while getting on the highway, no matter how good the gas is, we use. Im not asking for much, am I?


----------



## sfcruze (Aug 14, 2014)

I believe this car is a solid 10 on the economy car scale. It makes decent power for around town.
I think it's a great A-to-B car. 

I'm curious about the next-gen. I am definitely interested if...
1. Generally more power and / or torque
2. US gets fare shot at a wagon option 
3. RS goes the same direction as the focus RS with off-the-lot stage 1 tune

That said...
I may just keep my 2014 Cruze and buy a second car.

Because of the quality I see in my Cruze, I'm very interested in the SS, Camaro, or Corvette:grin:

But you never know. I'm a car lover who finds it hard to stay faithful. I do have a 2015 challenger R/T for my wallpaper.
I love the Tesla Model S too. I see so many on the road. They are so sexy and they don't fart. So you can drive it right in your bedroom and cuddle.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't think I would buy a Cruze again. I am sure later models have been improved in areas I have problems with but that's the nature of things. Too many bad experiences = turn off. I haven't been turned off from Chevy in general though.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I've had exactly zero problems with mine in the 13 months I've owned it. That said, my next car will have 4 wheel drive and at least a 5000 lb towing capacity. I've acquired a boat since buying the cruze and the wife's minivan just barely handles it.


----------



## gz9gjg (Sep 18, 2014)

Maybe. 

The car is solid, decent handling, good carrying capacity - but the rubbery six speeed transmission gots to go. 

I need a decent 5 speed rod shifter like my Saab ecotec turbos. Six speed transmissions don't match up well with a four cylinder engine.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

gz9gjg said:


> Six speed transmissions don't match up well with a four cylinder engine.


Probably why it's being replaced with a 9 spd transaxle (for the automatic).


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

In all honesty, probably not. It's not that I don't love the car, but I personally like to upgrade if I can afford it. What's the point of buying a new car that's the same? 

My next vehicle in my fantasy world would be an Audi S8 but more realistically would be an S3 because it starts about a 100 grand less.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You must fantasize about burning oil and high repair bills. 

I would buy another one if I got a car but my next vehicle will be a truck so chances of me getting another one are slim


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

gz9gjg said:


> Six speed transmissions don't match up well with a four cylinder engine.


The more gears you have the better especially with a small engine. The quality of the shift is a separate issue.


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

My 2012 LTZ was my first new car purchase ever. I have always owned GM cars from the the beginning. I had a 88 S10, 95 Buick Centry, 97 Pontiac Grand Am, 99 Monte Carlo, and now the Cruze. The commen trend with each vehicle has been coolant leaks. I have wasted more time checking coolant than anything else. Even my Cruze has had two water pumps replaced before 36,000 miles. After today the Cruze has been in the shop six times for repairs at just 50,000 miles. The first was for the rear window glass being pitted from day one. The second was a recall for the splash guard under the oil pan. It looks like someone took a hack saw to the underside of the car. Third was a coolant leak that resulted in a water pump replacement. Fourth was a recall for a gas door sensor. Fifth was for another coolant leak only 8,000 after the last water pump was replaced. This resulted in another water pump replacement. The last issue which happened today was the car not reconizing it was in park. The shifter cable that leads to the transmission was out of alignment. The car has been to three different dealers now because I find something wrong with the car each time I leave a dealer. The first dealer issue with the pitted glass, I was pulling out of the lot and noticed my headliner looked uneven in the rear view mirror. Stopped the car to take a closer look and noticed the headliner wasn't snapped back into place. I literally put the car in reverse and drove all the way through the lot until I reached the service door. The service advisor was helpful and fixed the issue but why didn't a qualified GM technician notice this? On to the next one, first water pump replacement. Opened the hood after the repair was completed and found the air filter box out of proper position. One of the rubber feet wasn't in the correct position. I know they would have had to remove it change the water pump. Where is the attention to detail? Note this was the second dealer. Next one, still the second dealer on the second water pump. Opened hood after water pump replacement and found the coolant reservoir cap loose. Almost ready to fall off, seriously? I think the dealers need to either better train employees or establish better quality control. Please note that before the Cruze I always did my own repairs on my vehicles. Changed brakes, water pumps, radiators, plugs, ect. I'm trying to grasp the concept of a new car, the car will still fail just as often as the older car but your ego will be bigger? I bought the Cruze thinking it was going to be a reliable car that wouldn't cost me a lot of money to maintain. I do love the blacked out windows, silver on silver paint, and the keyless start, cold air intake, heated seats, keyless entry, MPG, but it's on my last nerve! I love it but I hate!!!


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

I have found the six speed in my sri-z to be one of the better manual boxes amongst its competitors,however GM might not use the same gearbox in the north American market.

Much better than any of Kia's efforts including the koup turbo which I was keen on


----------



## rwmn cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

In 2011 purchased eco 6 speed had clutch plates replaced at about 10,000 miles. On highway it did over 40 mpg. In early 2014 received $2000 bumpup on my GM card so we purchased a 2014 LT. In June we had oil loss issues and eventually lead to engine being replaced at around 50,000 miles(2011 eco). Received another $2000 bumpup in January so we decided to replace the 2011 with another 2014 LT (new). In appraising the 2011 eco we were told that manual transmissions were worth $1500 less. Our last 2 cars are auto transmissions. Service from GM has always been good. The 2014 we have 28,000 miles on it with no problems. The bumpups make the deals hard to beat.


----------



## clbaker32611 (Feb 13, 2015)

svincent said:


> I certainly would, but it would be a used one again. Those american cars loose so much value in 2 years... In 2014 I got a 2012 RS for 12K$ with 40000km and I feel I have a lot for that money.


I bought my 2012 RS yesterday and I paid 9995. I definitely wouldn't buy new.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have to chime in here on my 2014 Diesel Cruze. 102K miles in 20 months and although it hasn't been perfect, I absolutely love the car and would buy another one, no question.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I would have to say I would buy another one. The only problem that worries me is the engine coolant problem but hopefully all my problems have been solved.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jsusanka said:


> I would have to say I would buy another one. The only problem that worries me is the engine coolant problem but hopefully all my problems have been solved.


If you have a 11-12 then yeah the smell issues should be gone in newer builds.


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

I don't think I would buy another Cruze. I love the car for what it is, but the non-stop issues that I've been having with it are just unbearable.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Buy a diesel cruze and be happy 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I would buy another, but probably won't; my needs for a vehicle change with time and circumstances (my 2012 eco was *perfect* for my needs when I bought it). That and the 2015 is uuuuugly.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a fully loaded black granite metallic 2012 LTZ RS with navigation, pioneer speakers and the coca interior color.

I had a few issues with it.

1. The drivers seat had a bad mounting clip.

2. The material like a felt started coming out into where the shifter is.

3. The steering had a notch in it at straight that made it difficult to make minor adjustments on the highway.

This was stuff I noticed during the first few months of purchasing the vehicle.

Thankfully all of these turned out to be minor issues and my dealer fixed everything in one day and gave me a loaner.

Knock on wood since then my Cruze has been a wonderful car. I have 71k miles on it now and other then the occasional hiccup with my iPhone control from the radio I haven't had a single issue since going through the initial punch list. I chalk the iPhone issue up to Apple because it was when iOS 7 and iOS 8 first got released and patches to them fixed the issues. When ios9 comes out I'll wait to upgrade until ios 9.0.1.

That said I don't think I would buy another Cruze. I'm considering the Malibu and Impala. I see the Malibu is about to get another refresh next year. If it has cooled seats and a gauge like the regal GS I am sold. If I was looking for another compact I would buy the next generation Cruze as long as they don't mess it up.

For those that had problems with theirs I am truly sorry but Honda and Toyota are not any better. Every manufacturer has issues with some of the cars that are made. I had my power steering pump and idle bar go out on my 2002 civic that I bought new back in the day. Later in its life at 60k miles the alternator died and it left me stranded. The CD player in it ate my CDs all the time and got to the point where I stopped using it.

My Lexus IS I got in 2010 new had a issue with the throttle and break. I'm sure everyone remembers the run away Toyota cars.

My Cruze has been more reliable then both.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll take an SS, or Tesla....


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I'll take an SS, or Tesla....


You must've hit it big to be able to afford a tesla 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

money_man said:


> You must've hit it big to be able to afford a tesla
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Haha! That was my point. The cars I would want over what I have now are a tad out of my price range


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You could get a nova around $25k 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

money_man said:


> You could get a nova around $25k
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


First I need a bigger garage... or better yet move back to the country and have a shop/shed.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I haven't owned mine long enough to tell its reliability, but yes so far I would buy another. Only complaint is the front seats are a bit stiff and uncomfortable for me. Only issue I've had is a whistling side view mirror. It would have to be manual probably an ECO because I'm all about the mpg - only downside is no spare tire. I would very seriously consider buying the diesel if it came in manual... WHY DOESN'T IT ANYWAY?? I think Volkswagen has the only diesel-MT combo cars out there, they need competition!

My brother has the same car as me, same year same trim only in black and no oil pan heater. He has had no issues other than a mis-aligned door from the factory that whistles a bit. He drives a lot more than me therefore has more miles and is harder on his cars - I let him be the guinea pig before I bought mine


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've pretty much only owned manual transmission cars and I don't miss the manual at all in my CTD. The power and transmission don't really leave much to be desired. Once in a blue moon I'll miss my manual transmissions. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

